# Macro lens for watch pictures - any tips?



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

A few years back I had a watch posted for trade and I got an offer to swap for a Canon 40D with 17-85mm lens. I knew nothing about photography (and still don't) but I became intrigued by the option to own a really nice camera, so I made the trade. I've used it a little since then, but only recently have I decided to try again. I have been most impressed by macro photography, so yesterday I bought a Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM lens. I barely even know what that means, but it gets great reviews! I've always used the standard auto functions on the camera and have never attempted to manually set all the variables. I would like to become more proficient, starting with watch pictures, so my questions are:

1. What settings do you typically use?
2. What settings would I use for a lume shot, in the dark?
3. Should I get a light box?
4. Is there a good book to read that could get me up to speed quickly?


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

The 100mm macro lens you have is PERFECT for watch photography!!! One thing I always use is a steady tripod. If you're shooting without a flash, shutter speeds indoors are going to be SLOW. Even with flash a tripod makes tweaking the composition easier than trying to hold the camera. I always use external flash bounced off a white ceiling or wall for natural looking lighting. But bouncing the flash off the wrong part of the ceiling can cause glare on the watch crystal. Take a test shot if you get glare aim the flash at a different part of the ceiling or wall and try again. If you don't have external flash you can still usually get good shots. The camera's auto white balance setting should correct any strange color cast(most artificial lighting has a color cast). And I would use a small aperture(large f stop number, such as f/16) for as much depth of field as possible(depth of field is how much you're getting in sharp focus). In macro or close up photography, depth of field is minimal and you'll need all you can get usually. You can do this by putting the camera in "A" (aperture priority)mode. You select the f stop aperture and the camera will select the correct shutter speed.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

One thing I forgot to mention is in macro photography manual focus is usually used. Look through the viewfinder and focus the lens. If your camera has live view(almost all do nowdays), zoom the image on the part you want to focus on and focus manually.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> The 100mm macro lens you have is PERFECT for watch photography!!! One thing I always use is a steady tripod. If you're shooting without a flash, shutter speeds indoors are going to be SLOW. Even with flash a tripod makes tweaking the composition easier than trying to hold the camera. I always use external flash bounced off a white ceiling or wall for natural looking lighting. But bouncing the flash off the wrong part of the ceiling can cause glare on the watch crystal. Take a test shot if you get glare aim the flash at a different part of the ceiling or wall and try again. If you don't have external flash you can still usually get good shots. The camera's auto white balance setting should correct any strange color cast(most artificial lighting has a color cast). And I would use a small aperture(large f stop number, such as f/16) for as much depth of field as possible(depth of field is how much you're getting in sharp focus). In macro or close up photography, depth of field is minimal and you'll need all you can get usually. You can do this by putting the camera in "A" (aperture priority)mode. You select the f stop aperture and the camera will select the correct shutter speed.


Thanks for the great tips! I will have to try A mode. I do have a tripod, but I also opted to spend a little more and got the 100mm macro with image stabilization for some added help.

I can't wait to try it out. I also wonder if an extension tube can lead to some really great closeups, but I'll stick with just the lens for now. I'm curious to see what an applied hour marker might look like really close up.

Before getting the macro lens I tired one of those 10x magnifier additions that screws onto the front of the lens. It worker out well and I got some great shots, but not the quality of a macro lens. The magnifier has the same thread size of the macro lens, 67mm, so I can try that as well.

Here's a couple of shots using my 17-85mm non macro lens with the magnifier.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice shots. Do you already have the 100mm or are you waiting on it in the mail? I don't think you;ll need extension tubes with the 100mm-it achieves life size 1:1 reproduction ratio, which means life size images on the sensor. About image stabilization, sometimes shutter speeds are still going to be too slow and you'll still need a tripod. What magnifier did you use for these with the 17-85?


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Nice shots. Do you already have the 100mm or are you waiting on it in the mail? I don't think you;ll need extension tubes with the 100mm-it achieves life size 1:1 reproduction ratio, which means life size images on the sensor. About image stabilization, sometimes shutter speeds are still going to be too slow and you'll still need a tripod. What magnifier did you use for these with the 17-85?


I did get the lens already but haven't had much chance to use it other than a quick test. I know black Friday is coming up but I was inpatient. The magnifier is from Opteka. A pretty cool add-on for just $25


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Couple of quick pics


----------



## Apatride (Oct 1, 2013)

Good shots and great choice. I am not a fan of macro lenses but they can definitely help to get some great shots as you have clearly seen 
A mode is a great advice, understanding the aperture triangle will go a long way, ad to that the rule of thirds (or the golden raton version) and you are good to go. And yes, a sturdy tripod is the best purchase you can make after a spare battery.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

It's an advanced method but I would suggest you try focus stacking (just Google for more info). In short, it's taking multiple photos with different focus and combining them together (using a software) for a greater depth of field, which is usually too short in macro photography. I'm still just learning this technique, here is my first attempt. BTW, the watch is Chinese Rodina, not Stowa.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

These pic's taken with an inexpensive pocket Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS25 with Leica lens on super macro setting...first shot in a cheap light box, 2nd and 3rd natural lighting.

Last shot- same camera super macro off and on automatic setting.

All hand held, no tripod.


----------



## HamiltonGuy (Mar 4, 2009)

60mm is the way to go. Walk around and macro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have recently purchased my first DSLR Camera and am wondering which Macro Lens to purchase for my Nikon D5600.


----------



## Sherpat (Aug 9, 2017)

dantan said:


> I have recently purchased my first DSLR Camera and am wondering which Macro Lens to purchase for my Nikon D5600.


I use an AF-S DX Micro NIKKOR 40mm f/2.8G on my D3300 for macro shots and am very happy with the results. If you're on a budget it's an excellent choice as it's less than 300 USD new, with good used examples to be found for far less. I paid only 125 USD for a like-new open box unit from B&H Photo. I bet you could find similar in Australia.

On the Nikon forum I belong to, I see almost universal praise for the macro capabilities of the AF-S Micro NIKKOR 105mm f/2.8 if you want to spend a bit more. (There's a 105mm macro for a hundred USD less, but it's only manual focus and the minimum focus distance is about a foot and a half, compared to one foot in the auto focus model.)

Best of luck with whatever you decide on. That D5600 is a very nice camera, and I'm sure you'll get some excellent shots no matter what lens you end up with.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Sherpat said:


> I use an AF-S DX Micro NIKKOR 40mm f/2.8G on my D3300 for macro shots and am very happy with the results. If you're on a budget it's an excellent choice as it's less than 300 USD new, with good used examples to be found for far less. I paid only 125 USD for a like-new open box unit from B&H Photo. I bet you could find similar in Australia.
> 
> On the Nikon forum I belong to, I see almost universal praise for the macro capabilities of the AF-S Micro NIKKOR 105mm f/2.8 if you want to spend a bit more. (There's a 105mm macro for a hundred USD less, but it's only manual focus and the minimum focus distance is about a foot and a half, compared to one foot in the auto focus model.)
> 
> Best of luck with whatever you decide on. That D5600 is a very nice camera, and I'm sure you'll get some excellent shots no matter what lens you end up with.


Thank you very much!

From what I have read, that 40mm f/2.8 is a really good Lens and represents good value for money.


----------



## robmellor (Feb 16, 2006)

Canon 100 mm 2.8 macro lense is legendary


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

dantan said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> From what I have read, that 40mm f/2.8 is a really good Lens and represents good value for money.


My kit is the Nikon D3300 with the 40mm 2.8 Macro which is a great lens especially considering the price.

I took these pics with that setup





































I'm sure that I've posted these pics in one of these forums.

The downside with the 40mm is you have to get very close to the object your photograph so if you can afford the 105mm I would go with that.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

$10 macro lens for handphones 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat (Aug 9, 2017)

Dankoh69 said:


> $10 macro lens for handphones
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic!

Forgive my ignorance, but I have a genuine question about this. I don't own a camera with a phone, so this is kinda foreign territory for me. Can you adjust any settings on a phone camera, like shutter speed, aperture, ISO, etc? Looking at your pic there, if that were me I'd want to try playing around with a longer shutter speed to get a bit more depth of field, or something like that. Is that possible with your setup?

Thanks!


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sherpat said:


> Great pic!
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, but I have a genuine question about this. I don't own a camera with a phone, so this is kinda foreign territory for me. Can you adjust any settings on a phone camera, like shutter speed, aperture, ISO, etc? Looking at your pic there, if that were me I'd want to try playing around with a longer shutter speed to get a bit more depth of field, or something like that. Is that possible with your setup?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks.

Without searching for apps, the stock software for Note 8 allows you to select Pro settings and play around with parameters as you've mentioned. But for this pic, it was taken with an iPhone without any such manipulation.

Attached is a pic taken with Note 8 at 1s exposure to capture the 10 beats per second of the second hand over the GMT hand.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks very much for the info! That was quite interesting to me. And another terrific picture (of a terrific watch!).


----------



## Draven451 (Mar 9, 2008)

dboulders said:


> My kit is the Nikon D3300 with the 40mm 2.8 Macro which is a great lens especially considering the price.
> 
> I took these pics with that setup
> 
> ...


Love the macro of the Omega's movement. Just a stunning photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasciar (Nov 28, 2018)

I use a lens on my iPhone and it works fine. Of course it has some issues, specially with the focus, but I can't complain for the price. As you can see below, it catch the details at a decent quality.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

Lots of great info here! Was looking for information on watch photography, and sure enough the members of WUS didn't disappoint.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

One for today...









Dankoh69


----------



## Stevencjain (Dec 20, 2015)

TripleCalendar said:


> Thanks for the great tips! I will have to try A mode. I do have a tripod, but I also opted to spend a little more and got the 100mm macro with image stabilization for some added help.
> 
> I can't wait to try it out. I also wonder if an extension tube can lead to some really great closeups, but I'll stick with just the lens for now. I'm curious to see what an applied hour marker might look like really close up.
> 
> ...


Wonderful photos


----------



## HorologyHouse (Nov 17, 2018)

You have a good lens, which is the main thing. The rest is basically up to you. 

1. What settings do you typically use? It varies on the shot I want. As previously mentioned Aperture priority mode is easiest to start with, as this allows you to better control your DOF. 
2. What settings would I use for a lume shot, in the dark? Once agin, it really depends on the shot you want and your room setup. Trial and error is the best way to go about it. 
3. Should I get a light box? They are a waste IMO, just get a decent light, and make your own little bouncers. 
4. Is there a good book to read that could get me up to speed quickly? Not really, Im going to write a brief guide soon, however it'll only really give you some advice on how I get my results. My instagram account is the same name as my username here. 

Best advice it to just get out there and shoot. Take a look at some pics you want to replicate, hit up the person who shot them for the settings, away you go. 

Good luck with it


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

Great thing about digital is you can shoot all day and your mistakes cost you nothing. I tend to shy away from camera phone anything, some people swear by them but I never will.


----------

